# Play your Sega Genesis games in widescreen with the new experimental Genesis Plus GX Wide emulator



## CeeDee (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey hey, they made Sonic widescreen _again??_


----------



## Chary (Feb 24, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Hey hey, they made Sonic widescreen _again??_


You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't know how extensive is the compatibility list, but the fact that there are games that will work just by loading the rom is really something.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


We don't have sonic on dos, even mega man is on dos.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 24, 2021)

Does someone know how well the widescreen works with hacks like Sonic Classic Heroes and Sonic 3 Complete?


----------



## Raylight (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


as a sonic fan myself i think i speak for everyone when i say we are tired of the genesis ports


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 24, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> We don't have sonic on dos, even mega man is on dos.


Missed that news, did you?
https://github.com/nextvolume/Sonic-1-2-2013-Decompilation/releases/tag/20210201
https://github.com/nextvolume/Sonic-CD-11-Decompilation/releases/tag/20210201


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 24, 2021)

Raylight said:


> as a sonic fan myself i think i speak for everyone when i say we are tired of the genesis ports


How many times can you replay the same game, right? But we're not yet in a year when we can expect the same for sonic adventure. Eventually it'll be the new game to be ported everywhere, i guess. 
If only someone ported sonic R to ANYTHING. PSP, 3DS, Android. Whatever you want, just give me an excuse to play it once more


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 24, 2021)

Just emulate it and as far as i know emulators have always let you set your resolution and screen size.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 24, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Does someone know how well the widescreen works with hacks like Sonic Classic Heroes and Sonic 3 Complete?


Well, if you're familiar with the widescreen on BSNES, it should seem familiar. Showing off the loading seem that looks more unappealing than a nes game. Is visually distracting most of the time. Haven't found a decent game that works well with it. 

If that ONE SINGLE PATCH for sonic 1 is anything to go by.... we will need loads of patches for the rest of the games. Unless the creator maybe makes a auto patcher built into the emulator that detects the game and then fixes it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


I mean, can you blame us?


----------



## Chary (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, can you blame us?


Having been someone who bought every single port of Sonic 2, yes. Yes I blame myself ;O;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> Having been someone who bought every single port of Sonic 2, yes. Yes I blame myself ;O;


Too bad sega doesn't like selling the game gear sonic titles.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 24, 2021)

While this is cool I prefer to play games at their original resolution.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


Sonic 1 inside doom on an ATM


----------



## arceus (Feb 24, 2021)

still waiting for gba or gb lol


----------



## Viri (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


Looks like we know what has to be decompiled next!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 24, 2021)

So that's the SNES, the Genesis, the NES, and the Game Boy. What's next?


----------



## vincentx77 (Feb 24, 2021)

I remember using the widescreen patch when I played Persona 3. I can't wait to see all of the stuff the devs hid on the edges of the screen that we weren't meant to see during normal gameplay. It's gonna be glitch-tastic.


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 24, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> If only someone ported sonic R to ANYTHING. PSP, 3DS, Android. Whatever you want, just give me an excuse to play it once more


You're aware of the original Windows port and of Sonic Gems, right?

I wouldn't really expect anything beyond that; it seems people really didn't like that one very much. (And Jon Burton's videos on Youtube suggest that it was really complex under the hood.)


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 24, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> You're aware of the original Windows port and of Sonic Gems, right?


Yes, i actually only played it on PC, back in 1997 or so. And again every.. several.. years. Last time was 2019 i believe. It's getting harder to run on newer windows but its still possible


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 24, 2021)

raxadian said:


> While this is cool I prefer to play games at their original resolution.


Agreed. They can look no better than 4:3. Anything else would bug the shit out of me and I just couldn’t continue to play.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 24, 2021)

how's this technically possible? intriguing


----------



## CaptainHIT (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks great, tried it on a few games. Would be great if the core patched the games on the fly.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 24, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> Yes, i actually only played it on PC, back in 1997 or so. And again every.. several.. years. Last time was 2019 i believe. It's getting harder to run on newer windows but its still possible


There's a rare 2004 version that came out in Australia and the version in Sonic Gems Collection is based off it. I think it works on modern Windows too, but I'm not fully sure.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Feb 24, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Too bad sega doesn't like selling the game gear sonic titles.


 too bad, for me, for the master system tittles =(


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Feb 24, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Just emulate it and as far as i know emulators have always let you set your resolution and screen size.


It's not the same thing. The options on emulator of older consoles just get the same image and upscale it after it's rendered (and if you change the aspect ratio the images will get distortion). These patches/new emulators try to render more of the same game on the sides so you can use on widescreen ratios without introducing aspect ratio distortions.


----------



## Luke94 (Feb 24, 2021)

Why remastered Sonic 1&2 circa Anno Domini of year 2013 mobile ports were not ported on pc Steam?


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Feb 24, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Just emulate it and as far as i know emulators have always let you set your resolution and screen size.


----------



## Medveitsi (Feb 24, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Agreed. They can look no better than 4:3. Anything else would bug the shit out of me and I just couldn’t continue to play.


This is true widescreen so the games will look better than 4:3


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 24, 2021)

Medveitsi said:


> This is true widescreen so the games will look better than 4:3


Not always, it can expose things that you were never supposed to see in tileset data.
It's pretty evident when playing Gunstar Heroes like this, there's a lot of junk data displayed outside the 4:3 boundaries, like seeing the top of the pyramid in the first stage doesn't have tile data in the middle.

The 3DS 3D Classics version of Gunstar Heroes is still the best version of the game thanks to additions like being able to swap between fixed and free shot on the fly.


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 24, 2021)

raxadian said:


> While this is cool I prefer to play games at their original resolution.


I agree 100% ! I know this is an achievement, but if someone has nostalgia for playing old games, they should get the total experience, including the 4:3 aspect ratio, the way these games were meant to be played.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 24, 2021)

Dust2dust said:


> I agree 100% ! I know this is an achievement, but if someone has nostalgia for playing old games, they should get the total experience, including the 4:3 aspect ratio, the way these games were meant to be played.



There is also the fact that it changes the gameplay to see the  game in widescreen in games that weren't originally made for it. For example Sonic Mania levels may be based on Sega Genesis games but they were programed to have widescreen in mind.


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 24, 2021)

DarthDub said:


> There's a rare 2004 version that came out in Australia and the version in Sonic Gems Collection is based off it. I think it works on modern Windows too, but I'm not fully sure.


wasn't aware of that 2004 version. But i can play the original 90s version! if anyone wants to, it just takes downloading some other software that takes care of all the shenanigans for you, you just point it to the sonicR.exe and it makes it run on Win10. It might take some fiddling with some setting or whatever, but for anyone on this forum it'd be a piece of cake.

I'll stop talking about sonic R for the time being, it doesn't have much to do with the thread's topic


----------



## NoNAND (Feb 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> You know how Sonic fans are. They aren't comfortable if Sonic 1 isn't ported and available in a variety of playable ways on every platform to ever exist since the dawn of mankind.


I hate sonic.


----------



## Medveitsi (Feb 24, 2021)

Dust2dust said:


> I agree 100% ! I know this is an achievement, but if someone has nostalgia for playing old games, they should get the total experience, including the 4:3 aspect ratio, the way these games were meant to be played.


I dont play old games beacuase of nostalgia. I olay them because they are great games and this is a good way to make them even better


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 24, 2021)

https://i.imgur.com/ja9BxUV.gif

Subterrania on 3DS Genesis Plus GX Wide. Unfortunately it has many artifacts on the sides. I guess it could be patched.


----------



## Isegrim (Feb 24, 2021)

Awesome news! I take it  Good luck with the project.

Despite it's a very promising project and I'm love seeing progress in this regard, I feel like SNES Emulation on lower end devices / handhelds would benefit even more from 16:9 patches. Don't know if this could achieve.


----------



## Spandaman (Feb 25, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> How many times can you replay the same game, right?



THOUSANDS!! lol

Still playing nes, snes, psp, psx, n64 here

Amazing how many secrets you learn even now. Also shows my kids what real games are lol.


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 25, 2021)

Spandaman said:


> THOUSANDS!! lol
> 
> Still playing nes, snes, psp, psx, n64 here
> 
> Amazing how many secrets you learn even now. Also shows my kids what real games are lol.



of course, but i usually let the games "rest" for a couple years before replaying them. And after nearly two decades, some of them i already know like the back of my hand so i pretty much play on autopilot. Some people go beyond that and create all these hacks and patches and decrypt the game files and stuff.. i never went that far


----------



## Naxil81 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry but... Gx is a wii version? Works on wii this wide-screen (16:9?)


----------



## Spandaman (Feb 25, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> of course, but i usually let the games "rest" for a couple years before replaying them. And after nearly two decades, some of them i already know like the back of my hand so i pretty much play on autopilot. Some people go beyond that and create all these hacks and patches and decrypt the game files and stuff.. i never went that far



Game hacks can be fun, everybody's taste is different, I personally know a lot of the games I play like the back of my hand also. There is just something about playing those games again and again lol... Zelda ocarina of time, super mario world, Alex the kid, mortal kombat, Street fighter etc. Still to this day they are tricky and fun lol. Just my opinion m8


----------



## deSSy2724 (Feb 25, 2021)

Atleast this is a proper "widescreen" support unlike the "SNES" fake widescreen".....  sure, the image is not stretched out (SNES emus) but the object dont have a motion on the far left or right sides which is sad.

Also, while I do like old games getting next gen improvements and support (mods, remakes, widescreen patches etc.), still, some games are just designed so that we cant see whats on the far left or far right side (with only 4:3 aspect ratio in mind for example) until we cross specific coordinates......


----------



## NinStar (Feb 25, 2021)

Naxil81 said:


> Sorry but... Gx is a wii version? Works on wii this wide-screen (16:9?)


Yes, even GCN.


----------



## Shaddap (Feb 26, 2021)

Link to playlist of widescreen tested games HERE


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 27, 2021)

Huh. I wonder if Wily Wars would play well with this.


----------



## depaul (Feb 27, 2021)

Just tried that under Wii U and I loved it. It's like seeing your game reborn again in wide screen! Streets of Rage looks cool!


----------



## arceus (Feb 27, 2021)

decided to test it on the cave story genesis port


----------



## TehPuertoRicanSpartan (Mar 5, 2021)

(yay, my first comment on gbatemp)
I updated the core info files and installed cores, but it doesn't show the "extra columns" option for me!


----------



## depaul (Mar 6, 2021)

TehPuertoRicanSpartan said:


> (yay, my first comment on gbatemp)
> I updated the core info files and installed cores, but it doesn't show the "extra columns" option for me!


Hi and welcome. it's not the same Genesis GX core, it's a new core called Genesis GX Wide..
Use that new core and game will automatically be wide screen.


----------



## XDel (Mar 14, 2021)

I REALLY wish there was a solution for this for Axe Battler on the Game Gear.


----------



## vree (Apr 24, 2021)

Did anyone test this if it works for Sonic 3 COMPLETE:

http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_3_Complete
https://www.s3complete.org/

And Sonic CD?

Would be great to have this for the sega Genesis/Megadrive Mini.


----------



## Esppiral (May 17, 2021)

Any Mega Drive emulator that uses static memory addresses? I want to try and patch some games but so far the emulators I've tried change memory locations on every boot and it is madness...


----------

